# cannot ping my host under vmware

## Eberhard

I have set up several linuces: RedHat7.2, SuSE8.0, Gentoo under VMware 3.1 for Windows XP. With Gentoo I cannot ping the WXP host, and in consequence cannot FTP from my WXP IIS FTP Service. This works fine wiith all of the commercial distros mentioned. All distros have the same ifconfig setup, and all are set up as "bridged networks". What works is reaching any ipaddr outside of my own box, e.g., gateway, DSL router, etc. Could anyone point me to a possible setup aspect I am missing with my Gentoo distro (which might be covered by the others automatically)?

----------

## klieber

 *Eberhard wrote:*   

> What works is reaching any ipaddr outside of my own box, e.g., gateway, DSL router, etc. 

 

So you can access web sites, etc. just fine -- the only thing you can't access are other machines on the same subnet as your Gentoo box?

If that's the case, can you post the output of:

```
route -n
```

here for us to take a look at?  Then, can you also post the output of:

```
route print
```

 from your Windows box?

Also, I'm moving this topic to networks & security.

--kurt

----------

## pjp

 :Laughing:  I thought the title was cannot ping my host underware

----------

## Eberhard

 *klieber wrote:*   

> So you can access web sites, etc. just fine -- the only thing you can't access are other machines on the same subnet as your Gentoo box?

 

No, I can reach everything outside of the VM except the ipaddr of the physical adapter of the Windows XP host where my VMware based Gentoo resides. And this means: no ftp from my virtual Gentoo to the Windows-based physical machine. The strange thing is, I can ping the virtual Gentoo from the physical Windows host.

----------

## klieber

OK, so can you post the output of your route commands as requested above????

--kurt

----------

## Eberhard

I found the error: the static ipaddr I had assigned to Gentoo within VMware was already assigned by VMware for VMnet1 at the Windows XP host side. Why? I don't know, I wasn't asked for that.

If someone else reads this later on after having stumbled into the same problem: have a look at ifconfig (Linux) as well as at ipconfig (WXP) results!

Thanks for your offer to help!

Eberhard

----------

